# URGENT-looking for a horse sold on Horsemart 16.3hh IDx



## MHOL (18 April 2012)

Mickey would probably have had his name changed he is a 17hh IDx although advertised as 16.3hh, sold in Kent. IF YOU KNOW WHO HAS THIS HORSE PLEASE GET IN TOUCH, we will help with a civil case for anyone who bought this horse unknowingly of his problems, he was sold on loan.


----------



## horsesue (19 April 2012)

Hoping someone knows where Mickey is and he comes back safe xxx


----------



## Sugarplum Furry (21 April 2012)

It might be worth keeping an eye on the 'Project Horses' website, with his problems he could turn up there...


----------



## MHOL (23 April 2012)

Still need to find this horse urgently


----------



## canteron (23 April 2012)

MHOL - please could you ask a question.

If this horse does hurt someone, could the seller and dealer be prosecuted?

Someone has knowingly sold a dangerous horse.  So therefore does this turn from a civil matter into a criminal matter?  

What I am pointing out is that it is probably in the vendors/dealers interest to get this horse back to its original owner before they find themseles in really deep water?  If something does happen they will find you and I suspect it won't be pretty.


----------



## MHOL (23 April 2012)

The horse was sold on loan to a dealer who then sold the horse on staight away


----------



## horsesue (16 August 2012)

canteron said:



			MHOL - please could you ask a question.

If this horse does hurt someone, could the seller and dealer be prosecuted?

Someone has knowingly sold a dangerous horse.  So therefore does this turn from a civil matter into a criminal matter?  

What I am pointing out is that it is probably in the vendors/dealers interest to get this horse back to its original owner before they find themseles in really deep water?  If something does happen they will find you and I suspect it won't be pretty.
		
Click to expand...

good point cuz she should be!!!!!!!!! she even lied about where he'd gone!!!  it needs to be dealt with so she doesnt get away with it!!!


----------



## Froggie (9 December 2013)

Did you ever find this horse


----------

